

A New Metaphor for Social Networking: "Places" - joebadmo
http://blog.byjoemoon.com/post/7072771434/a-new-metaphor-for-social-networking

======
r00fus
by "Places" do you mean "chatroom"? Because that's a concept that's been
around for a long time.

I think Google will allow for sharing of circles soon.

~~~
joebadmo
It does have some similarities to a chat room, yes. I would imagine it to be
more persistent and have more multimedia functionality, though. Maybe threaded
commenting.

But you do hit on something important, though: the chat room was very easy to
immediately understand because there was the metaphor of the room. It was
simple to understand that when you talk, everyone in the room can hear you and
no one outside the room can.

I'm not sure what you mean by "sharing of circles," but if it allows a similar
immediate understanding of information flow, then I'll be happy.

